# First Train Trip



## ljhartz (Jun 20, 2005)

My wie and I rcently had thre plesure to take a vaction riding the empire builder from Milwauke, WI(5/29/05) to Seattle (5/31.) Some friends that only travel by train invited us along. I have traveled across country by plane and car. Since this trip if I don't have to be there in a hurry I will travel by train when ever possible. We had a super liner bedroom. that msde the trip even more relaxing. trveled thru parts of Wisconsin that I have seen onlyfrom the highway. Saw a moose monday morning in N. Dakota, who would have belived. The car attendant( Prince) was very atentive. Beides he food being super The staff of the dining car kept everyone happy and laughing(Kathy, Toni and Jim)Thank goodness we had them on the way home, more about that later. Th trip thtu the mountains was awsome. My wife and I ar early risers so we really enjoyed watching the sun come up each morning. After leaving seattle(6/3/05 we took the train to east Glacier Park and spent 3 days there. The day we left Glacier(6/705) the train was close to 3 hours late. Being that our party was in no big hurry we figured oh well, my buddy said tha this happens. There was another pasanger not with us that was giving the station attendant a real hard time because he made reservtions for a train out of chicago for 1/2 hour after the scheduled arrival of our train.I must say the station manager was very good with him , was geting upset with the wayhe was berating her,but she handled it very well. we met Casey our car attendante who was every bit if not more attentive then our first one. We hit some pretty bad rain that nite we ended up 5 hours ehind schedule. Thats where he dining car staff (kathy, Toni, Jim, and another gettleman on the staff I don't remember his name)hy kept evey one smileing even the uhappy gentlman from above. all in all this was one of the best trips I have ever taken. Hats off to amtak. Thanks to Jim and Laura. for inviteing us.  LjHartz


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 20, 2005)

Great report - glad you liked the trip. EB is a great train.


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello ljhartz 

Glad to hear of your report on the empire builder. Me and my wife, are planning on takeing it next year. We just got back from L.A. on amtrak about 3 weeks ago, I`ll post a report on it later.

I have a question about your sleeping arrangements. How far from the observation car, and dinner car were you located? Did you have any problems on the train? Such as getting to the observation car? was it crowded all the time? I quess my question is where was your sleeper, in relation to the make-up to the rest of the train?

We had a very dissapointing trip, because our sleeper was on the rear, and their was 4 second class coach cars between us and the observation, and diner car, so we never got a seat in the observation car, it was always full of coach car people.

thanks

444 Marlin


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 8, 2005)

The Empire Builder has its sleepers on either end of the train, depending on the destination of that section.

The Seattle section has its one or two sleepers at the front, behind the crew dorm. These cars are followed by the dining car, two coaches, and the Sightseer Lounge (which goes to Portland), then two Portland coaches and the Portland sleeper. Once in a while, there will be an extra coach between Chicago and St. Paul, added behind the Portland sleeper.


----------



## 444 Marlin (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks rmadsionwi

We are probably looking next fall, leaving out of Chicago, and I would want to be next to the crew dorm, so it would be easier for me and my wife (she is disabled), to get to the diner and the observation.

thanks

444 Marlin


----------

